# Best runners for the gym



## Sammie (24 May 2007)

Hi can anyone recommend a good make, good support of runner for the gym please..

nothing mad expensive now....

thanks


----------



## NorfBank (24 May 2007)

Can't go wrong with Asics I find.


----------



## Marathon Man (24 May 2007)

I've been wearing Nike Pegasus for about 10 years.  Cost €100+/-.  It will cost you about that for a good pair, whatever the brand.  Cheap isn't necessarily good, dearer than that isn't better...prob worse but you'll look good.

btw, if you get the shoes wet...stuff them with newspapers immediately, otherwise they'll smell like cat's p*#s  Don't put them near heat - they'll shrink.


----------



## mickeyg (24 May 2007)

Any solution to runners stinking like hell from sweat - my kids won't even go into he car with me because of the smell of the runners from my boot!!

m


----------



## Lauren (24 May 2007)

Asics Asics Asics


----------



## Cahir (24 May 2007)

Go to Arnotts and get them to recommend a pair that's good for you.  Personally I like Asics, particularly GT2110s.


----------



## foxylady (24 May 2007)

Definitely Asics, and you can always buy sneakerballs to keep them fresh.


----------



## Sammie (24 May 2007)

gel heal or not? what type of Asics runner?

can it be used for running as well as weight lifting?


----------



## scatriona (24 May 2007)

Asics, and you can usually get about 50% off in the sale in Arnotts - if you get there early enough!


----------



## Sammie (24 May 2007)

Asics it is so.  thanks everyone.


----------



## hokey32 (24 May 2007)

Asics - I have the Gel Kayano Walkers €80 very comfy and great support with good grip.  Asics always reliable.


----------



## runner (24 May 2007)

Asics again!
Spend at least 100euro and try out different fits. Arnotts have summer sales half price so watch out for this, also in branch in stillorgan if ure south side city.Should also get advice as to whether you have any pronation when running as the support for this or lack of it varies across models. Having said that while most distance runners use asics, other brands are also good and may suit you better - try on a good sample and get a feel for them.


----------



## Trafford (24 May 2007)

runner said:


> Asics again!
> Spend at least 100euro and try out different fits. *Arnotts have summer sales half price so watch out for this, also in branch in stillorgan if ure south side city.*Should also get advice as to whether you have any pronation when running as the support for this or lack of it varies across models. Having said that while most distance runners use asics, other brands are also good and may suit you better - try on a good sample and get a feel for them.


 
Did I miss it or where did the OP say that they were in Dublin at all? They could be in Belmullet for all I know.


----------



## themetunegal (24 May 2007)

Asics are definitely the best...

I bought my last pair in Edinburgh in this cool shop .. basically they examine your feet, set you off running on a treadmill and find you the most suitable shoe for the way your foot works. I broke my ankle very badly a few years ago and have a tendency to lean 'inwards' on my foot to compensate for weakness. They gave me a pair of asics that had extra support on the LHS which actually meant that I could walk properly again. Fantastic place. I can't remember what the name of the shop was - if I do, i'll post it. But... I think I read recently that a similar shop has just opened up in Dublin. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## runner (25 May 2007)

Trafford, if you have something informative to add on the topic, im sure we would all love to hear it - even from Belmullet!
R


----------



## Helen (25 May 2007)

themetunegal said:


> Asics are definitely the best...
> But... I think I read recently that a similar shop has just opened up in Dublin.


 
I believe it's in Bray, but don't know the name of it unfortunately.


----------



## Merlin (25 May 2007)

The place in Bray is called Amphibian King http://www.amphibianking.ie/index.htm

Friend went and got gait analysis done - they have a great selections of shoes appearantly.

You have to book an appointment for the analasys

M.


----------



## Marathon Man (25 May 2007)

runnerHaving said that while most distance runners use asics.......

Can't agree.  A very high proportion of serious club distance runners use Nike, Asics comes a distant second.  

Asics are also a popular shoe, particularly as they tend to be a little cheaper with sales from time to time.  Nike Pegasus has an air cushion.  The problem with Asics is that it tends to break down/harden with time.  

WRT query on shoes for weightlifting; you need specific shoes for your activity - runners will NOT provide suitable stability for weightlifting.

Pedigree: mileage: 50-70 p.w., 15 sub 3:00s, Pb 2:46, running 23 years - first 6 with Adidas, last 17 Nike, mainly Pegasus.  Occasional foray into "new super shoes" but, time and again, back to Pegasus.  Largely injury free during this time - this is the acid test for a good shoe.  Have used Asics for racing, mainly for lightness but find Asics racers wear quickly.


----------



## runner (25 May 2007)

Dont disagree generally marathonman. I was in fairness referring to distance runners in general (stats from major marathons) - not the top bracket analysis, which im not familiar with these. Do agree asics wear out a bit quickly, but have not enough personal experience of other brands. Congrats on your personal achievements. Been around a bit longer myself with over 80 marathons sub 3:20, and usual cluster well under 3.
Anecdotally, in changing room after recent Belfast marathon all 10 people there were on asics-maybe explains why I didnt do better!
R


----------



## Sammie (25 May 2007)

so what would you recommend for the gym then?????  the activity will involve running on a treadmill, doing the cylcing classes(spinning), doing body toning classes that involve lifting weights, circuit training.... and maybe use some other gym equipment.........


----------



## demoivre (25 May 2007)

Sammie said:


> the activity will involve running on a treadmill, doing the cylcing classes(spinning), doing body toning classes that involve lifting weights, circuit training.... and maybe use some other gym equipment.........



I have been doing all of these things regularly for 25 years  and I have only ever used Reeboks  - I have never had any problems. The last pair were around 80 euro I think. I would be surprised if you couldn't get a decent pair of runners from any of the major manufacturers for in or around that price. If not then I don't understand the nature of competition !


----------



## Trafford (28 May 2007)

runner said:


> Trafford, if you have something informative to add on the topic, im sure we would all love to hear it - even from Belmullet!
> R


 
I thought I said I agree that Asics are the way to go. If not then I'm saying it now. I do a lot of running and always use Asics. I find them excellent, having previously used Nike.


----------



## Haille (28 May 2007)

I have 20 marathons done PB 2 hours 42 mins.I have been running for 25 years.I wear asics gel kayano [not sure spelling]  I have just qualified as a fitness instructor.I wear asics out of habit ,slow to change.Previous thread mentioned pronation ,very important.Most running shoes have good support to prevent pronation.Depending what training you are doing in a gym,is it aerobics classes, resistance training or treadmill.In aerobics classes you can have a lot of lateral movement ,some instructors have advised me tht running shoes are not suitable these type of classes or circuit classes as they prevent the necessary lateral movements,they are designed for running full stop.


----------



## runner (28 May 2007)

Agreed Haille. The OP should probably go for a sturdy general purpose cross trainer shoe rather than the running shoes we outdoor runners use.


----------



## bacchus (28 May 2007)

Sammie said:


> so what would you recommend for the gym then????? .


 
Noboby on a forum can really recommend a pair of shoes for you as it all depends on the shape of you foot, the level of cushionning you want or need, etc....
If you do some running, the "best" shoe depends on the pronation of your foot and running gait.

It's silly to advocate one brand/shoe model over an other one.
While Nike suits some people, Asics suits some others...

Personnaly, i tought the Nike Pegasus was a good shoe until i tried the Asic Gel Nimbus which i find better, while i did not like the Asics Kayano at all. But that's applies to MY feet only. A friend of mine only swears by the Kayanos.

Asics website has a usefull tool to help you choose a shoe. I am sure other brand will have similar helper.

Best is for you to start exercising by going to shops and try shoes... 
Anyway, it's a nice evening, so i am off for a run myself.

Good luck


----------

